# Route 66 extended warranty?



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi! I just got a 04' GTO with 84,000 miles on it. Is it worth $1700 to get an extended warranty through Route 66 for 48,000 more miles? Now I must say I am a demanding driver. Anyone have any experiences with Route 66? Thanks.

Here is what is covered:

https://www.bellco.org/pdfs/2010brochure.pdf


----------



## 2006PHANTOMBLACKGTO (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it is, I mean some of the parts covered (air conditioning, sterring, etc...) could become quite expensive. However, look to see if it requires a deductable to be paid for each occurance ($100), that is a catch they use. I heard do not pay more than 10% of item cost. Sometimes is worth a peace of mind. Good Luck!


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Its $0 deductible.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I doubt you will have $1700 in things that go wrong that are covered. The GTO big $ items that fail are the rear diff and the suspension. Rebuilt/upgraded diff can be bought for under $2000 and susnepsnio isn't even covered and is a solid $1500 that you might wanna check into right away.


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

Well if the rear diff dies, I would already be ahead by the time you add labor. What exactly goes wrong with the suspension?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

amdoverclocker said:


> Well if the rear diff dies, I would already be ahead by the time you add labor. What exactly goes wrong with the suspension?


Everything about the suspension is bad. Struts/shocks fail, springs sag, strut mounts collapse, and RR bushings fail. I starting having issues with mine arround 60k miles or so and I'm doing a full replacement in early spring if I can milk it til its warmer.

Other then this, it is about the only issue I have had with the car aside from the silver trim on the steering wheel bubbled, door lock actuator failed, and paint chipping on the door handles. Everything else that broke was because someone wrecked my car when I let them borrow it.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

It's been advised before in the forum but bears repeating. Check into the warranty company carefully. Many of them are just ponzi schemes. The warranty is just scrap paper if the company disappears. I agree with others who have written that they wouldn't get an extended warranty unless it was GM's.


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

Will GM warranty a 8 year old car with 84K miles? Their website said to call the dealership which I'll do after work today.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's the way I look at warranties. Whatever company that sells it has to make a profit above and beyond the average cost of repairs. If they didn't they wouldn't be around long. It's a lot like everyone wanting health insurance where everything is paid for. The money has to come from somewhere. With a GTO the odds are you won't need that much in repairs UNLESS you run it hard (which is hard not to do seeing it's a performance car). That opens the door to denial of coverage for some things. If repairing this car outside of accidents is something you can't do then this isn't the car for you IMHO.


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

Warranty companies make money off of people who drive cars lightly. I do not. It's not that I can't work on my car... this is going to be my daily driver. I'm not about to rip out the trans and go without a car while rebuilding it, etc. I've managed to damn near destroy two trans on brand new cars within 50K and 36K, Mazda 6 and Mazdaspeed 3. Now I fully understand they aren't the same but this car already has 85K on it. Who knows what the guy before me did.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

amdoverclocker said:


> Warranty companies make money off of people who drive cars lightly. I do not. It's not that I can't work on my car... this is going to be my daily driver. I'm not about to rip out the trans and go without a car while rebuilding it, etc. I've managed to damn near destroy two trans on brand new cars within 50K and 36K, Mazda 6 and Mazdaspeed 3. Now I fully understand they aren't the same but this car already has 85K on it. Who knows what the guy before me did.


You won't blow the trans or engine. Those are too very solid and proven parts. Its the little stuff that adds up that isn't covered that will break the bank.

Just a heads up in case you don't already know, parts are crazy high for these(I assumed it would be cheap like my Camaro was but man I was way off). I personally think it would be cheaper to own a C5 Vette.


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> Just a heads up in case you don't already know, parts are crazy high for these(I assumed it would be cheap like my Camaro was but man I was way off). I personally think it would be cheaper to own a C5 Vette.


Another reason to get the warranty.


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

I decided to buy the warranty, at least for now. I had to buy it while the car was under 85K for it to include the front suspension. It comes with a 30 day refund policy so I am going to take those 30 day and see how it goes. I already have a call into my shop to get their opinion. I'll update this thread as times goes on to see if it was a worthy investment or not.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

It will be an interesting thread.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GMPP will continue to extend your warranty as long as you continue to extend your coverage before your current warranty expires. 

If you go with an extended warranty with some warranty service carefully investigate them and see if you can pay as you go. I would not risk paying up front for say a 1700 warranty for 3 years or so then find out 5 months down the line they go belly up.


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is the BBB report for them:

http://www.bbb.org/arkansas/busines...to-services-company-in-mountain-home-ar-16648

Rating: A-

Business Contact and Profile for Auto Services Company, Inc.
Name: Auto Services Company, Inc.
Phone: (800) 264-5090
Fax: (870) 424-6618
Address: 971 Coley Drive
Mountain Home, AR 72653
Yahoo Map
Google Map
Website: www.ascwarranty.com
www.route66warranty.com
Original Business Start Date: June 1986
Principal: Mr. Johnny Adamson, Consumer Mediation Advocate
Customer Contact: Mr. Johnny Adamson, Consumer Mediation Advocate - (870) 425-8330
Entity: Corporation
Incorporated: August 1986, AR
Employees: 205
Type of Business: Auto Warranty Processing Service
BBB Accreditation: Auto Services Company, Inc. is a BBB Accredited business.
Additional DBA Names:	Route 66 Extended Warranty


BBB processed a total of 30 complaints about Auto Services Company, Inc. in the last 36 months, our standard reporting period. Of the total of 30 complaints closed in 36 months, 17 were closed in the last year.
These complaints concerned :
+ 3 regarding Contract Issues 

3	- Failure to honor a contract or agreement
+ 1 regarding Customer Service Issues 

1	- Failure to respond to phone calls or written requests for assistance or support
+ 21 regarding Guarantee or Warranty Issues 

11	- Disputed warranty coverage and/or terms
7	- Failure to honor service under the terms of warranties
2	- Failure to provide promised written warranty or guarantee
1	- None of the Above - Guarantee or Warranty Complaint Issue
+ 1 regarding Refund or Exchange Issues 

1	- Failure to honor refund, exchange or credit policies
+ 1 regarding Repair Issues 

1	- None of the Above - Repair Complaint Issue
+ 2 regarding Sales Practice Issues 

1	- None of the Above - Sales Complaint Issue
1	- Sales presentation misrepresented the service
+ 1 regarding Service Issues 

1	- Failure to honor service estimate or agreement

These complaints were closed as:
+ 20 Resolved 

10 - Company addressed the complaint issues. The consumer failed to acknowledge acceptance to BBB.
10 - Company resolved the complaint issues. The consumer acknowledged acceptance to BBB.
+ 10 Administratively Closed 

8 - BBB determined the company provided proper verification that indicated there was no obligation to resolve the issues of the complaint.
2 - BBB determined that despite the company's reasonable effort to address complaint issues, the consumer remained dissatisfied.


Looks good enough to me.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

With the parts listed on the brochure as covered, you won't get your money out of this unless the car is a complete POS. The common issues with this car aren't really listed as covered parts. Your better off IMO putting your money in savings.

I was amused that on their list of cars they won't cover that had Corvette, man they will add GTO to the list if they cover anything and realize our parts are more lol

Also read the service contract sample;

Items NOT Covered: Any normal maintenance item including tires, wheels, struts, shocks, brake shoes or pads, rotors or drums, belts, hoses, filters, fluids, lubricants, clutch, pressure plate or clutch release bearing, tune-up items. Exhaust or emission parts, electronic equipment including sound reproduction components, wiring or wiring harness, telephone, clock, television, navigation equipment. Any body parts, interior parts, trim, glass, paint, air bag system, keyless entry/anti-theft.

Any loss due to overheating, or last of fluids... so if your oil pump goes and you kill a bearing, they aren't fixing it. Water pump goes which is a covered part, they won't fix your head gasket if it fails

Diagnostic time, fluids, alignments, ect are not covered. So they replace your covered suspension part but won't do an alignment to make sure you good to go or you get a new radiator but you gotta buy your own fluids.

Just sounds bad to me.


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

I emailed Jennifer Johns at Route 66 Warranty some questions so we'll see how they respond.


----------



## LS2 FTW (Dec 14, 2011)

So have you had to file any claims with them? I recently bought an 06 and my bank offered this warranty to me so I had to Google it to research it. Thank you.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

It's been over a year. (note the date) I don't think amdoverclocker ever bought that warranty based on some of the question he's asked in his more recent posts. When I bought my car it came with a US Fidelis warranty that was already paid up. Google them; the policy would appear to be worth no more than the paper it's written on. Some reports say those of us that have those policies are still somehow covered though I don't know how that could be. Luckily I haven't had need for a warranty yet but, personally, I wouldn't ever trust an aftermarket warranty. I recall that they had Rusty Wallace as a spokesman. Those companies can seem to be in good standing today and then fold up almost overnight.


----------



## LS2 FTW (Dec 14, 2011)

HP11 said:


> It's been over a year. (note the date) I don't think amdoverclocker ever bought that warranty based on some of the question he's asked in his more recent posts. When I bought my car it came with a US Fidelis warranty that was already paid up. Google them; the policy would appear to be worth no more than the paper it's written on. Some reports say those of us that have those policies are still somehow covered though I don't know how that could be. Luckily I haven't had need for a warranty yet but, personally, I wouldn't ever trust an aftermarket warranty. I recall that they had Rusty Wallace as a spokesman. Those companies can seem to be in good standing today and then fold up almost overnight.


I Googled US Fidelis and it doesn't look good haha. I don't see much for Route 66... but like you said... good today, gone tomorrow. My car has been somewhat of a money pit so far and I haven't had it a month yet so that's why I was considering it, but I'd hate to waste money on a useless warranty. :confused


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

I got a refund on my warranty. I didn't want to take the risk of them not paying up. I've put 15K hard miles on my car and nothings gone wrong. I wouldn't get it if I were you.

P.S. If you bought this car not knowing it was a money pit, sorry, it is. But oh it is sooooo worth it!!!! I am in the middle of replacing the entire suspension, $2.5K but so it's going to be so much fun when its done.


----------



## LS2 FTW (Dec 14, 2011)

amdoverclocker said:


> P.S. If you bought this car not knowing it was a money pit, sorry, it is. But oh it is sooooo worth it!!!!


Haha! I've always wanted one of these cars and I finally found one... but you're right. Every time I start it up I remember why I bought it. I don't think I'll be getting the warranty now... I just have to do some maintenance on it that more than likely won't be covered by that warranty anyways.


----------

